# Hey NJ people!



## wink-_-wink

OK so I am thinking of going to a different type of trainer, possibly one on one or one of those Dan Gentile two weeks away kinda trainers. (Even though I can not find prices on him ANYWHERE!) I am resorting to this because of my schedule making it so much harder to attend the classes at Clever K9 (who did his puppy kindegarten and I enjoyed them). Plus I am nervous about taking Hero back there because he is much bigger, stronger and less social than when he was a puppy and I think he would be interupting class. I like the people over there but I am not sure what I should do. 

So if anyone has central jersey trainers they reccomend I am ALL ears! Or if anyone has dealt with Dan Gentile and doesn't mind telling me the price or their experience? I just want whats best for Hero, and I am not living up to my end of this bargain. He has to be back in class like NOW and I am trying to help but the whole "sit" "down" "leave it" "no" is about all he knows. He walks on a harness fantastically but on a regular collar and leash he is very rude. I know and understand and accept responsibility for all of his behaviors as a lack of my ability and dedication but I was gone for a month and a half because of the hurricane. But now its back into high gear. I am just kinda lost on where to start. I do what I can each day but it isn't nearly enough!


----------



## AJT

Are you looking to send him away for training? Weekly classes where you participate? Or are you open to have the trainer come to you? 

There is just a number of trainers everywhere with varying price points pending on what you want your dog to do or goals you hope to acheive. Do you want solid obedience or training in a specific behavior (tracking, herding, etc.)? 

How old is Hero now? 6 months?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I love agility and Kim Seiter is starting up new classes at Morris K9 Campus

They also have obedience classes.

Course they want us in class learning beside our pup, so if you want to send a puppy away then I don't have recommendations for that.


----------



## jae

There is a SchH club in Edison that kept sending me information of a three-week board and train, and well to keep it simple, I refused to follow up anymore of that - I asked many times, and got the same generic email even though I spoke to the gentleman twice on the phone and sent follow up emails and asked him specifically about ScH and NOT what he had sent in the email, guess he doesn't care enough to do anything about it so thumbs down on him. 



> Board and Train Basic Obedience (5 months and up)
> 
> 3 week Basic Obedience Course/Behavioral Modification Course
> 
> 
> 
> This program was carefully designed for those families that just simply don't have the time to provide a consistent training regimen on our private one on one course or while the owners are away on business or vacation, their dogs can have private lessons each day.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog will learn proper manners and behavior modification such as unwanted jumping, excessive barking, aggression to other dogs, heeling correctly without pulling on your side, sit-stay-come-down and the word NO.
> 
> After the initial training period, you and other family members will need to attend 2 one on one private lessons. A critical part of your dog's training course, these private lessons are designed to teach you how to handle your dog and to ensure that you understand and can properly execute all of the commands.
> 
> 
> 
> We also offer a pick up and drop off service at your convenience (pick up and drop off does not include airfare, hotel stays and trainers fee).
> 
> 
> 
> Curriculum includes:
> 
> 3 week board and train course
> 
> 2 follow up one on one private lessons
> 
> Life time follow up discounted refresher lessons
> 
> Daily long walks on our 12 acre facility
> 
> Bathed and groomed before departure
> 
> K-9 certificate of graduation
> 
> 
> 
> *A pre-registration interview may be required as well as proof of vaccinations.
> 
> *The price of this board and train program is $800 and must be paid in full at the beginning of this program.
> 
> *Space is limited to a maximum of 4 dogs boarding and training in our home, not at the kennel, to allow us to focus on your dog
> 
> and his/her individual needs.
> Carlos Rojas - YouTube
> 
> Carlos Rojas - YouTube
> jagermeister408 - YouTube
> jagermeister408 - YouTube
> 
> Carlos Rojas
> German Shepherd Breeder, Trainer NJ: Protection Dogs, Puppies For Sale | Jagermeister Shepherds NJ


Top Dog in Flanders was okay, but it came highly recommended from a local trainer when I needed classes and she was in between sessions. I didn't like the class trainer there, all yap yap yap no actual teaching. But they do less social dog classes, and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

wink-_-wink said:


> I just want whats best for Hero, and I am not living up to my end of this bargain.
> ...
> I know and understand and accept responsibility for all of his behaviors as a lack of my ability and dedication


It sounds like YOU are the one that needs the training - on how to train Hero.

Sending him away to training will not help you learn how to work with him. I would highly recommend looking for more classes that you can take him to. Explain to the instructor that Hero may be disruptive - they should be able to work with that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

A trainer I love and would recommend is Marty at Flying W Dog Training once again, since training a dog is as much (really more) about training the person on the other end of the leash, you would have to take on the responsibility and attend.

Dog classes are really fun and it's amazing how when we learn, our pups become BRILLIANT and start to listen to us! Marty knows other good trainer too so can recommend for either privates or group classes.


----------



## wink-_-wink

I would prefer to NOT send him away, I would rather do the classes with him and learn together! I only mentioned that boarding school because I see commercials for that place about 10000 times a day. 

As for my desired outcome for the training, it is to learn as a team not to fix his behaviors. His behavior is typical young (6 month) GSD puppy behaviors. He is not a bad dog at all!! Today I started doing some actual work with him. I cut my sleep about an hour and a half short so I could dedicate more time to him (balancing prego wife and 2 kids in there too). Well Long story short, as expected, a little bit of work and Hero shows me how smart he is and how eager he is to make me happy! 

He LOVE LOVE LOVES his Kong Ballistic frisbee type thing. So naturally it was what I used for rewards. He has mastered voice and gesture for "Sit", "Lay", and is pretty good at "Stay". Tonight we worked on "GIVE" and "Drop It". After about 10-15 minutes, he would chase his Kong, bring it back, sit and drop it and patiently wait for me to continue. Then sometimes I wouldn't throw it but mess with him with the toy, basically playing TUG, and when he was all worked up and playing I would say "GIVE" and he would let it go. I was extremely happy. Then I would walk and he would be following the toy and I would mid stride say HERO SIT, and mid stride he would sit! All in all this just tells me that my untrained attempts to train him worked and that with proffesionals teaching me to teach him, he could be an amazing dog! (as far as agility goes, we tried a little bit, and he seemed to really enjoy the going through the tire and he LOVEs to jump! Sometimes I toss an oversized tennis ball or his kong and he will leap up and catch it mid air instead of having to chase it!)

I will be looking into the above mentioned places and THANK EVERYONE for their input!

Oh and as far as him being disruptive, Is it alright to keep the bark collar on him in class? and should he be on his easy walker harness or just a colalr and leash?


----------



## wink-_-wink

*Update*
Morris K9- 80 miles away
Flying W- 108 miles away

I should add that I am in Ocean county lol good suggestions though they both looked like good places! I may stick with Clever K9 since it is where he went to puppy kindegarten


----------



## AJT

wink-_-wink said:


> *Update*
> Morris K9- 80 miles away
> Flying W- 108 miles away
> 
> I should add that I am in Ocean county lol good suggestions though they both looked like good places! I may stick with Clever K9 since it is where he went to puppy kindegarten


Hahaha, just want to tease you but Ocean County is soooooo not Central NJ. I had assumed that you were in Central NJ since you asked for Central NJ trainers. Carlos Rojas is closer to you. He is in New Egypt. His business is Jaegermeister Shepherds.


----------



## wink-_-wink

AJT said:


> Hahaha, just want to tease you but Ocean County is soooooo not Central NJ. I had assumed that you were in Central NJ since you asked for Central NJ trainers. Carlos Rojas is closer to you. He is in New Egypt. His business is Jaegermeister Shepherds.


North Jersey says we arent from north jersey, south jersey says were not from south jersey and now central jersey is kicking us out too!! lol we are more south than north but more middle than south! Screw it we will make up our own name.. we are the OTHER part of jersey lol We ARE the jersey shore! If we cant be part of north south or central jersey then you BENNY's can stay away!! hahahahhaha <3


----------



## wink-_-wink

AJT this guy is not far from me AT ALL!! I actualy lokoed into them when I was browsing breeders but his prices were too high for me. Which is the same with his training classes. He is pretty decorated and I am sure he does a phenominal job and I kinda wish I could afford the extra $800 to train him (1 on 1 private even though they offer train and board same price). The place we are going to go in Lakewood is about $145 for the same level (basic ob) for the same length of time. I really apreciate the input though, and that guy really has some good looking dogs!!


----------



## lilysmom

We used Clever K-9 through the advancedobedience, Canine Good Citizen,and Therapy dog. You really can't beat them for the quality of training and price.


----------



## doggiedad

you have to be dedicated and consistent with your training.
getting up extra early to train is the way to go. when you come
home from work train. before bedtime get in a cuple of training 
sessions. if your wife could train that would be very helpful.
if you make the time to train and socialize and find a trainer
you're going to have a well trained dog. having a well trained,
highly socialized dog is a total inconvenience but it's so worth
it. once you overlook the inconvenience and sacrifice it's
a peice of cake.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Ok, if you really want to train and have fun with your dog, then agility is what I recommend.

Here are some other classes/clubs that may (or may not  ) be in your area...

ALL of these are top facilities with great trainers but they are also all different...

JAG Dog Agility Club

Go Dog Agility

www.Speedoggie.com - Performance Dog Training

http://www.skylineagility.org/class.html

http://www.edogtrainers.net/profile/details.asp?ID=90


----------



## DunRingill

Have you looked into Bayshore Companion Dog Club? They should be pretty close to you. Bayshore Companion Dog Club

I teach at Princeton Dog Training Club, which isn't actually in Princeton it's in Griggstown. But I know many of the people at Bayshore, they have both competition and pet obedience classes, and agility. Plus they are in the process of building their own full time training facility, which is definitely a rare commodity in NJ! 

Morris K9 Campus is definitely WAY too far a drive (and not a good drive either!), and from what I've been told they no longer have obedience classes except for very basic pet classes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

DunRingill said:


> Have you looked into Bayshore Companion Dog Club? They should be pretty close to you. Bayshore Companion Dog Club
> 
> I teach at Princeton Dog Training Club, which isn't actually in Princeton it's in Griggstown. But I know many of the people at Bayshore, they have both competition and pet obedience classes, and agility. Plus they are in the process of building their own full time training facility, which is definitely a rare commodity in NJ!


I've also heard good things about both Princeton and Bayshore....

Thanks DunRingill for recommending those.


----------



## Ltleo

I am looking for a trainer/club that I can work with a lot. I am in the Essex area of NJ. I want to do as much as possible with Easton and I already take him every where. He is almost 12 weeks old. Any good ideas are very welcome.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Ltleo said:


> I am looking for a trainer/club that I can work with a lot. I am in the Essex area of NJ. I want to do as much as possible with Easton and I already take him every where. He is almost 12 weeks old. Any good ideas are very welcome.


Any of the places recommended above look like they would work?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Ltleo said:


> I am looking for a trainer/club that I can work with a lot. I am in the Essex area of NJ. I want to do as much as possible with Easton and I already take him every where. He is almost 12 weeks old. Any good ideas are very welcome.


Any of the places recommended above look like they would work?


----------



## wink-_-wink

lilysmom said:


> We used Clever K-9 through the advancedobedience, Canine Good Citizen,and Therapy dog. You really can't beat them for the quality of training and price.


That is who we did puppy kindegarten and STAR puppy with. I am signing him up for the January Basic OB course there as well. I think they have agility as well. I was pleased with the training we got and the rice wasn't bad. Thanks for reassuring my decision!


----------



## wink-_-wink

Of the places suggested, JAG and Bayshore are the closest to me and they are both 45 min+ drive. I really wish I could hook up with the MWD trainers on the base I work on and see their program!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

